# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Germany >  My Favorite aspect of Germany

## Francisus

I loved the Radio stations in Germany!

I hear such great electronic songs on mainstream radio that would be considered underground by most. no where else is like that that I have been to

on that note...

----------


## willbert

Im planning on a visit to Berlin soon and part of what has driven me there, other then people telling me its one of the best cities in Europe now to live, is that I love electronic music and have been listening to it and writing it myself for the last 20 years now. I love techno and recently have been getting into some Krautrock music. any of these german radio stations online that you can recommend?

----------


## greyd

Hey! I guess I could recommend TechnoBase.FM on radio.de. Sorry, I'm not allowed to post links yet but google it :)

----------


## greyd

I love when Germans get drunk, forget about techno and unleash the schlage music!

----------


## Ameelia

Germany is one of the popular traveling country in Europe. It has a lot of points of interest for the visitors, but my favourite is Englischer Garten. The largest public parks have a lot of natural views like greenery, flowers, tall trees and wide space. The visitors can enjoy the fun of camping and picnic there. The cool wind blowing through the trees is refreshing. I will like to refer it to the tourists.

----------


## Shara

Here I am going to tell you about my most favorites and gorgeous destinations of the Germany Berlin Wall, Museum Island, The Pergamon Museum and lots of more. I think every history lover should go there once in life.

----------


## Shara

Good to hear about your thoughts, Your post is really inspiring and motivated. I must say you are one of the big fan of the traveling. So would like to say keep it up and keep sharing like this time in future also.

----------


## tomammi

Shara! Wow, you have shared a really nice name of Museum Island Berlin, Germany. I like to say that it's a really nice island and beautiful and famous for travelling lovers. I hope so I will go there again in my life for having fun and enjoying my holidays with my friends. Can anyone like to share with me it's some images?

----------


## Curiocity

I think the beer drinking culture in general in my favourite aspect. Beer on the train, beer in the streets and beer in the garden - what a winning combination!

----------


## stryke

True, I've been both in Germany, UK and countries known for drinking beer/alcohol like Poland and Russia. Can't compare either Germany or UK to other countries in terms of drinking.. they drink everywhere and all the time! Mostly beers though, more club culture in UK. Anyway, according to the topic I've been in Saxon Switzerland National Park in East Germany recently, really amazing sight! It quickly became my favorite subject of interest in Germany, if anyone wants some more info you can find it here: https://ijtalk.com/en/home/saxon_swi..._national_park

----------


## timetraveller

My favourite is that German people respect and keep their promise. It's a promise you can count on. They always give a clear answer, if it's no then no, yes then yes, they won't forget what they told you. 
Even though doing paperwork in Germany is such a pain...

----------

